
Radiolab takes down episode “Truth Trolls” - marojejian
http://www.radiolab.org/story/truth-trolls/
======
marojejian
When I heard this I had to listen to it. Found it here:
[https://iono.fm/e/461744](https://iono.fm/e/461744)

I love Radioloab, and anticipated sympathizing with them in this episode.
However, I must say I think their coverage was rather callous and sympathetic
to the trolls. Their thematic point was pretty tenuous. While the trolls'
abilities are impressive, they are pitiful assholes.

We don't have to think Shia's art is good to respect that he's attempting
something very moral. And even people with a dark sense of humor (me) should
respect when that humor makes others feel truly sad and afraid.

Some opinion: [https://davechen.net/2017/08/radiolab-removes-truth-
trolls-p...](https://davechen.net/2017/08/radiolab-removes-truth-trolls-
podcast-episode/)

